# فائدة حزام الامان صورة مضحكة



## safety113 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الى السيد المشرف المحترم
والسيد سيد سلام المحترم مشرف منتديات سلامتك (لا زالت مشكلة الدخول قائمة)
والى كافة المتصفحين
منذ اربع سنين وانا ادرب على كافة امور السلامة
لباس الامان-الحفر-السقالات-الروافع-العمل بالاعلى - وعلى التوعية البيئية - والتدريب على السياقة
رايت مواقف مضحكة ومواقف محزنة
لكنني لم ار اصعب من ان يواجهك احد ما ببرهان على عدم صدق ما تدرب عليه
وصلتني هذه الصورة من صديق عزيز وجعت له قلبه وانا اتحدث عن فوائد حزام الامان

ارجو التعليق: وسابدأ انا:
قال حزام امان قال ................
الله الساتر ياعمي...............

*




*


----------



## Mercury 696 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الله أكبر
( بس السؤال كم واحد من الشباب وصل)
ياريت تقول لصاحبك يبعتلك صورة القطار بآخر موقف


----------



## sayed00 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك اخى احمد و سوف نجد حل انشاء الله لمشكلة دخولك منتديات سلامتك


اما بخصوص الصورة

اقول لك 

لو كان الفقير جوعان هل سوف يبحث عن طبيعة الاكل و كم السعرات الحرارية و مدى سلامتة ام سوف يأكل بدون تفكير؟؟

الاجابة سوف تكون بدون تفكير انة سوف يأكل بدون تفكير

كذلك هؤلاء المتعلقين بالقطار "للعلم هو فى باكستان او الهند" لو سألتهم هناك قطار ينقلهم و هو القطار الوحيد هل سوف يفكر فى وسائل السلامة؟؟

طبعا لا

فى مصر ايام كنا طلبة و عاوزين نرجع البيت بعد يوم طويل و ليس امامنا الا هذا الميكروباص الوحيد كنا نتدافع علية و نكون بداخلة من 20 الى 30 و هو حمولتة 12 راكب

هل فكرنا فى السلامة؟؟

و زى ما قولت ربنا هو الحافظ

لكن !!!!!!!!!!!!

بدون تعليق اكثر من ذلك

اعتقد ان الامور وضحت

تحياتى


----------



## علي الحميد (26 ديسمبر 2009)

وهذه فائدة أخرى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 ديسمبر 2009)

تعليق جميل أخي سيد
السلامة مع الجوع أمر مستحيل


----------



## Safety.b (29 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم يا اخي الفاضل هذا ليس مضحكا كما تعتقد انت اين الاروح اين الحياة بل اين الانسان بي الذات 

هون ما فيش اعتبار او قيمت الانسان بي المرا


----------



## جلال راغب (29 ديسمبر 2009)

وعليكم السلام 
حزام الامان الان الايمان والتوكل علي الله


----------



## safety113 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

*الحزام مفيد*

اتمنى ان لا نزعل من بعض
هل حزام الامان ضروري؟ 
نعم فقد ثبت ذلك فعلا
لا لم يثبت ذلك
من خلال تجربتي ان الحزام مفيد جدا فقد وقع حادث بمكان عملي
وكان يركب جانب السائق الذي لا يربط الحزام راكب يربط الحزام
وراكب اخر بالخلف لا يربطه
فقد انقلبت السيارة نتيجة انفجار العجلة
ماذا حدث؟ مات السائق والراكب الذي لم يربط الحزام لان السيارة قذفتهم للخارج
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون لكن اعقل وتوكل
شكرا لكم


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (29 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكلة حزام الأمان أن القانون يلزم باستخدام حزام الأمان ويستخدمه الأشخاص في أماكن تواجد شرطة المرور خوفاً من الغرامة ولكن نجد أن هذه الأماكن هي الطرقات الداخلية في المدينة والتي لا تتجاوز السرعة الحد الخطر حتى لو حدث حادث
في حين انه على طرقات السفر رغم الخطر الحقيقي لا نجد من يلتزم بوضع حزام الأمان لأنه لا يوجد رقيب


----------



## tomasz (3 يناير 2010)

إن حزام الامان أداة رائعة يجب على الجميع إستخدامها 

إعقل وتوكل


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (4 يناير 2010)

استاذنا علي السبيعي
ممكن تبعتلي الحزام الموجود بالصورة


----------



## safety113 (4 يناير 2010)

الاستاذ احمد ابو جلال المحترم
تحياتي الحارة
الحب الذي لا تراه بعينك ستلتمسه كفعل حقيقي
اما شبابنا الذين بالصورة انهم تحت رحمة الله
اذا كنت ترغب بان تاخذ الحزام اريد منك وبكل اخوية ان تتبع هذه التسلية
حيث تم الطلب مني بان اقبض على الذباب بالصورة
لمرة اخرى واخوية: رجاء لا تزعل​*GLOBAL FINANCIAL CRISIS HIT YOUR COMPANY*
​​
*AND IF YOU HAVE NOTHING TO DO IN YOUR OFFICE, *​*PLEASE TRY THIS LINK!*​​​
*If you have Nothing to do*​​*press** here*
وقد شرح البعض عن الجوع والفقر والسلامة
اليكم اللينك التالي لموقع يتحدث عن اسباب الفقر بالعالم
http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/79901EC5-C0B2-4307-917F-0A14451E0B9C.htm​


----------



## المهندس أحمد ستار (4 يناير 2010)

*شكر الزميلين Safety113 & Mercury 696*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​شكرا للزميلان Safety113 & Mercury 696 وأعتقد بأن الصورة للهند .
من سافر لأوربا يعرف الفارق لاستخدام وسائل الأمان .
لكما تحياتي :16:​


----------



## المهندس أحمد ستار (4 يناير 2010)

*شكر الزميلين Safety113 & Mercury 696*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​شكرا للزميلان Safety113 & Mercury 696 وأعتقد بأن الصورة للهند .
من سافر لأوربا يعرف الفارق لاستخدام وسائل الأمان .
لكما تحياتي :16:​


----------



## المهندس أحمد ستار (4 يناير 2010)

*Safety113 & Mercury 696*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​شكرا للزميلان Safety113 & Mercury 696 وأعتقد بأن الصورة للهند .
من سافر لأوربا يعرف الفارق لاستخدام وسائل الأمان .
لكما تحياتي :16:​


----------



## sayed00 (4 يناير 2010)

احمد اسعد و الحمد ابو جلال و الاخوة الجميع

انا عندما اركب سيارتى اربط حزام الامان و خصوصا على الطرق الوعرة او السريعة لانى اعرف جيدا مدى اهميتة و انت (احمد اسعد) اعطيت مثال جيد بحادث التدهور و موتهم (خروجهم من السيارة نتيجة انقلاب السيارة اكثر من مرة) اعانى من ذلك فى العمل واجهت الحالتين (الموت و النجاة) و كانت النجاة بحفظ الله و ربط الحزام

اذن نصل الى ان حزام الامان من وسائل السلامة التى ممكن ان تخفف اثار الحادث

ثانيا 

هل فى كل الاحوال نستطيع ربط الحزام؟؟

الصورة التى طرحتها و قد علقت عليها مسبقا هى فى الهند او باكستان و الدول هذه مثل دولنا النامية ليس كل واحد لدية سيارة يستطيع ربط حزامها؟؟ بمعنى لة لو كان يملك سيارة كان ربط الحزام

اما نتيجة الفقر و الجهل و عدم وجدود بديل
و قد اعطيت مثال على ذلك من قبل

كلنا كنا فى دول ليست على مستوى الرفاهية بمعنى هل احمد اسعد لم تركب الباص (هل وجدت حزام الامان؟) بل هل وجدت كرسى تجلس علية؟

ربما نجد مكان على السلم و نتعلق بة حتى نصل على العمل

هل بحثنا ان هذا امن ام لا


عليكم الاجابة


تحياتى


----------



## M.E (4 يناير 2010)

هذي الصوره في الهند 
عند الهندوس حج اكبر ويسافرون الى نهر عشان يغتسلوا منه

طبعا يحجوون بالملاييين و لا تفرق معاهم 

هذي المعلومه اخذتها من زميل عمل هندوسي وضح لي لما شاف الصوره


----------



## ابراهيم-82 (7 يناير 2010)

هاي الصور المحرزة ولا بلا


----------



## safety113 (3 فبراير 2010)

انا اقتربت اعرف مصدر الصورة


----------



## محمودالحسيني (3 فبراير 2010)

الحكمة ضالة المؤمن أنا وجدها فهو أحق الناس بها / قام الغرب بإجراء الدراسات اللازمة للحوادث المرورية نتج عنها إلزام السائقين والركاب بحزام الأمن لمنع الخطر أو الإقلال منه وهم السابقين في هذا الموضوع ومن تجارب الزملاء السابق ذكرها وأضيف إليها أحد السائقين أفادني بأنه نجا بفضل الله أولا ثم بسبب الحزام ألا يحق لنا أن نتوكل على الله ونأخذ بالاسباب قدر الإستطاعةونترك الأمر لله يفعل ما يشار


----------

